# Bestimmung der Dämpfung aus Übertragungsfkt.



## Marc_Quark (31 Januar 2010)

Moin moin, 

Schreibe morgen eine Klausur in Regelungstechnik und habe noch eine offene Frage...
Aufgabe aus einer alten Klausur: 
_Ein Übertragungsglied habe ein Polpaar bei +/-2j und einen Verstärkungsfaktor von 2.
c1) Wie lautet die Übertragungs funktion?_
Meine Lösung: G(s)=2/(s²+4) 
_c2) Wie groß ist die Dämpfung?_

Keine Ahnung, wie ich diese Aufgabe angehen soll...
Hab auch sonst nix hilfreiches gefunden um die Dämpfung anhand der Übertragungsfuntion zu bestimmen, jetzt seid Ihr meine letzte Hoffnung 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus, an alle die sich sogar Sonntags die Mühe machen Menschen zu helfen.


----------



## knarf (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Deine Eigenwerte liegen auf der Imaginärachse, d.h. Du befindest Dich genau an der Stabilitätsgrenze. Die Dämpfung ist D=0 .
Bei Polen im linken Teil des pn-Planes ist die Dämpfung negativ. Je weiter die Pole von der Imaginärachse sind desto schneller klingt die Schwingung ab. Bei Polen in der rechten Hälfte ist die Dämpfung größer 0 und das System ist oszillatorisch instabil.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Marc_Quark (1 Februar 2010)

^^Um die Uhrzeit saß ich schon an der Klausur...
ABer totzdem gut zu wissen, danke


----------

